# Name für ein angeltteam?



## Marvin-2908 (12. April 2010)

Hallo
Mein team und ich wir sind auf der suche nach einem namen für unser angelteam und uns will nicht wirklich einer einfallen#c.
Wir dachten an Imperial-team aber das gibt es leider schon=(

Kennt ihr einen guten namen??

Vielen dank|wavey:


----------



## Moe (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Wenn du euer team etwas genauer beschreibst, wirst du hier mehr und bessere tipps bekommen.
Was ist euer lieblingsfisch? Seid ihr Friedfisch oder Raubfischfans? Wie alt seid ihr? 
So würde ich ja sagen Turbo 3000....oder Sick Baits :q


----------



## olaf70 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Wie wärs mit NO-NAME-TEAM?


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> Imperial-team




|kopfkrat Na wie kommt man auf sowat bitte |kopfkrat nunja...egal


Ähmmm... Ja also am besten wäre es sich sein TEAM anzuschauen, und dann etwas passendes finden. Also Zielfisch, Angelartbezogen ist bestimmt besser oder Ortsnamenbezogen als Kaiserlich/ähnlich oder aber ahhhh da kommt euer Majestät ....Evtl. habt Ihr auch nen HauptStammgewässer und könnt da was ableiten .... #c

Imperial-Team .. ^^ also neee echt nich


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Lasst die Finger von Markennamen, versucht euer "Team" am ehesten zu klassifizieren, evtl dann kan man helfen.


----------



## Pargo Man (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Wie heissen denn noch gleich die Dickhäuter von "Colonel Hathi" im Djungelbuch: "Morgenpatrouille" oder "Dawn Patrol".
Das sind die Überaschungsangreifer im Frühtau. Macht was drauß und habt vor allem 'ne Menge Spaß zusammen.
#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Nun, so ein Namen soll ja identitätsstiftend sein, was bedingt, dass sich die Mehrheit mit dem Namen identifizieren können sollte.
Da wäre es nur sinnvoll, den Namen so zu wählen, dass er eben charakteristisch für eure Truppe ist, also bevorzugte Angelart, einen bestimmten Zielfisch oder eine bevorzugtes Gewässer benennt oder darauf verweist.
Somit müsstest du euch hier beschreiben, damit man brauchbare Tipps geben kann. An Kreativität bzw. Ideen wird es wohl kaum mangeln, da hätte ich bestimmt was zu bieten.
Zudem wäre noch interessant zu wissen, ob der Name seriös sein soll oder gerne auch mit ein wenig Witz versehen sein darf, seit ihr eher ne bierernste Truppe oder Partypeople.;+


----------



## Janbr (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Fuer was genau braucht man denn ein Team? Und fuer was braucht man einen Namen dafuer?

Ich meine versteht mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch, aber ich lese hier immer wieder von Angelteams. Frueher bin ich halt mit ein paar Kumpels zum Angeln, aber wir waeren nie auf die Idee gekommen das Angelteam zu nennnen.

Fuer mich waren Angelteams immer irgendwelche Tester, die von Firmen gesponsort wurden.

Oder bin ich da falsch?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Marvin-2908 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

hi
uns geht es eig. nur um den spaß.
Wir gehen dann zusammen angeln und würden die bilder dann auf die hompage stellen usw.
Also wir werden fast nur auf friedfisch angeln und dies mit der match-oder karpfenrute.
Unsere hauptgewässer sind der rhein bzw. der verienssee.
Wir sind alle 13-17 jahre alt.


----------



## Andal (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Was bringt das dann, außer dass man dann in-team fischt? Angelt es sich dann bessser?|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> hi
> uns geht es eig. nur um den spaß.
> Wir gehen dann zusammen angeln und würden die bilder dann auf die hompage stellen usw.
> Also wir werden fast nur auf friedfisch angeln und dies mit der match-oder karpfenrute.
> ...




Na dann die *Thirteen-Seven-Teens* .


#h#h#h


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



Andal schrieb:


> Was bringt das dann, außer dass man dann in-team fischt? Angelt es sich dann bessser?|kopfkrat




also intim finde ich ja noch ok, aber in-team ist blöde 
also ich finde das eigentlich auch kinderhaft ein angelteam zu gründen mit einem speziellen namen, wir sind früher auch einfach mit ein paar leuten zum peitschen gegangen und gut war´s.
ich gehe übrigens immer noch mit den gleichen leuten noch 25 jahren angeln, auch ohne team-name


----------



## Tino (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na dann die *Thirteen-Seven-Teens* .
> 
> 
> #h#h#h





Wenn überhaupt,dann *Thirteen-**Seven-Teens* *Team*.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



Tino schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt,dann *Thirteen-**Seven-Teens* *Team*.




Oh . . 

Wie konnte ich das vergessen?


:m


----------



## boot (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



Andal schrieb:


> Was bringt das dann, außer dass man dann in-team fischt? Angelt es sich dann bessser?|kopfkrat


:q:q:q:q *So gg, es ist doch ok wenn sich jemand einen team Namem sucht.*
*Du hast doch auch ein Name.*


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

*Die Ahnungslosen* :m



Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## hulkhomer (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Vielleicht solltet ihr komplett auf Kunstköder umsteigen und euch dann NOMADEN nennen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Wie wär's mit:
- Cyprinidenparty
- Brassenstreichler
- Rheinfall
- Karpfenverstehercrew
- Abhakmattendauerbefeuchter
- Boiliejongleure
- die Karpfenflüsterer
- die Weißfischbulettenformer
- Wurmbader 2010


----------



## angler4711 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Ganz einfach, Matchteam und deine Stadt dahinter.

Wir nennen uns Stipperteam T........


|rolleyes


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr komplett auf Kunstköder umsteigen und euch dann NOMADEN nennen.


 

Wie genial ist das denn???
Ich hau mich weg...
|laola:

Das ist euer Name!!!


----------



## Marvin-2908 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

hallo
danke für die vielen antworten!

Wir möchten halt einfach paar t-shirts machen lassen und die bilder auf unsere hompage stellen!
Es wäre schön, wenn ich noch ein paar englische namen hättet:q

was haltet ihr von peace-hunter
also friedensjäger?


----------



## Udo561 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Hi,
in der Alterklasse muss doch was krasses her.|supergri

Gangster - River -Team
Getto- Exos - Team 
oder Raubfischmafia |supergri

Gruß Udo


----------



## ELBkaida (13. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



> peace-hunter


Nee klar, alles wird gut... 
Nehmt doch "Oppenheimer", dann zeugt wenigstens der Teamname von Erfolg...


----------



## Ködervorkoster (13. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> in der Alterklasse muss doch was krasses her.|supergri
> 
> Gangster - River -Team
> ...


 
Das ist aber noch ausbaufähig! Je nachdem aus welchem "Stadtteil" man heutzutage so kommt...: :g

Gangster - Mother & River - Fucker -Team
Getto - Exos & drugs - Dealer - Team 
Rapper - Raub & weapon - Fisch - Group 

Als ich das Angeln mit meinen Freunden anfing nannte mein Vater uns schlichtweg (scherzhaft) "Trümmer-Truppe". Hat auch gut gepasst...


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

fishing disaster 
deep tunker 

:k


----------



## schwedenklausi (13. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

oder :

Die Oppeimer Schneider

schwedenklausi


----------



## Janbr (13. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

zu peace hunter faellt mir nur ein:

Fight for peace is like fucking for virginity ;-)

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



Janbr schrieb:


> zu peace hunter faellt mir nur ein:
> 
> Fight for peace is like fucking for virginity ;-)
> 
> ...





|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## BlueMarlin (13. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Mein Favourite ist "Abhakmattendauerbefeuchter" von Sensitivfischer, aber die NOMADEN sind auch geil =) Nehmt doch was im Oppenheim-Slang, das fänd ich witzig. Oppenemmä Karpfejähscher oder so  
Oder Breese-Onglä


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn ich noch ein paar englische namen hättet




Warum unbedingt ENG ???




Aber "Breese-Onglä" ist echt Klasse .... :q:q:q


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (13. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> Das ist aber noch ausbaufähig! Je nachdem aus welchem "Stadtteil" man heutzutage so kommt...: :g
> 
> Gangster - Mother & River - Fucker -Team
> Getto - Exos & drugs - Dealer - Team
> ...


 

ich hau mich weg 
Vorschläge: TEAM Kesha oder Hyper-Atzen-Fishing-Squad


----------



## boot (13. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

*Was ist damit.The combat fishing*


----------



## Janbr (13. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

wie waer's mit:
itching crotch team

oder

insidous mental enfeebement team


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Warum unbedingt ENG ???...



Das frage ich mich allerdings auch, habe bewusst keine englischen Titel vorgeschlagen, weil es irgendwie so verbreitet und abgedroschen ist, dass es schon wieder uncool, peinlich und einfallslos wirkt.
In Zeiten, in denen sich beinahe jeder spezialisierte Angler, Specimenhunter oder Carphunter nennt(in Deutschland|rolleyes) finde ich, kommt es eher billig, wenn man auf den Zug noch aufspringt und sein Team englisch benennt.:c|rotwerden|gaehn:


----------



## Janbr (13. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Ich bin auch fuer ehrliche, deutsche Namen wie:

Barfuss Bethlehem oder Dynamo Dosenbier....


----------



## ELBkaida (13. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Dynamo Dosenbier spielt auch noch auf dem Los Borrachos Turnier.... :q


----------



## MOORLA (14. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

überleg doch mal... wie uncool wäre das denn, wenn ihr nicht selbst auf einen namen kommen würdet ;-)


----------



## Marvin-2908 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

http://stippexperten.jimdo.com/

das ist die hompage, aber leider noch nicht fertig gestellt=)
Morgen ist ja der hecht wieder freigegeben und ich hoffe das dann die ersten bilder auf die hompage kommen=)#h#h


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> http://stippexperten.jimdo.com/
> 
> das ist die hompage, aber leider noch nicht fertig gestellt=)
> Morgen ist ja der hecht wieder freigegeben und ich hoffe das dann die ersten bilder auf die hompage kommen=)#h#h


 

 bei dem link lande ich komischer weise bei wer kennt wen #c|kopfkrat


----------



## Marvin-2908 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

http://stippexperten.jimdo.com/


----------



## New (14. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Die kreativen Kreutzfahrtsschiffskapitänskomplizen

Oder Team Aldi, da müsst ihr nur Löcher für die Ärme in die Tüte schneiden

Die Jungs von der Tanke

Die Jungs die gern mit nem Wurm spielen

Die Pfandsammler

Als Jugendliche wäre auch "die Besserwisser" als Name gut

Die nichtwähler (ihr überlasst es ja eh den anderen, ich hoffe im politischen werdet ihr nicht so sein)

Die Spinner (deutsch oder Englisch)

bei der Webseite würde ich natürlich die Stippexperten sagen

Wahlweise könnt ihr überall Team dahinter schreiben.

Nicht böse sein ist viel Schéiß dabei.


----------



## Eisbär14 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Bei euch glücklichen ist der Hecht schon frei !!!??
 Wie wäre der ein Teamname passend zum Ort " Oppenheimer Krötenfischer "


----------



## Jose (14. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Luschen-United?


----------



## Ronin (14. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Irgendwie kommt mir beim lesen der Kommentare irgendwie ein leichtes Kopfschütteln auf. #d

Mag sein, dass man sich selber nen Namen ausdenken kann. Mag auch sein, dass man mit 14 oder so noch nicht so weit weit ist wie ihr teilweise über 30,...
*ABER: *
Finds teilweise nicht fair, wie hier reagiert wird. Der Junge fragt doch nur! #c
Hab selber auch keine Idee, finds persönlich auch nicht spannend mir den Kopf darüber zu zerbrechen und deshalb habe ich mich auch bewusst zurückgehalten!

Vielleicht sind einige Kommentare ja auch eher spaßig gemeint und empfinde das falsch, aber vielleicht sollte manche Meinung unausgesprochen bleiben 

Hoffe es wurde klar, was ich sagen will! 

Zum Thema: Der Name und die Homepage sind doch soweit schonmal ganz nett :m


----------



## Kretzer83 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Klodeckel Posse


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (14. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Oppenheimer KLötenfische?
sowas gehört doch nicht hier hin Eisbär14


----------



## weberei (14. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Hallo,

will dir mal ein kurzes Feedback zur Seite geben:

optisch schön, gut gelungen. Sieht nach was aus, nicht nach einer unseriösen Website! Also optisch klasse...
Die vielen Kategorien sind auch interessant, ich würde sie jedoch noch etwas ordnen ( zB Kontakt ziemlich als letztes ebenso das Gästebuch...).

Die Bilder und Videos sind auch sehr schön anzusehen, also auch hier wieder Lob. Euer Logo gefällt mir auch gut, wenngleich ihr es, wie du sagst, von irgendow anders übernommen habt.

Großer Kritik Punkt ist allerdings die Rechtschreibung! Alleine in den ersten Sätzen der Startseite sind ettliche Fehler eingebaut, die mit Sicherheit vielen die Lust am Weiterlesen nehmen. Ich finde eine gute Rechtschreibung gehört dazu. Naja gut, ich glaube du bist noch recht jung (sieht man auf dem Bild von dir ), da sei das noch verziehen, aber das sieht man ja nicht sofort. Von daher, lies dir die Texte nochmal durch  Der eine oder andere Fehler ist ok, aber es sollte nicht ausahten...

Will dir mal ein bischen unter die Arme greifen   (rot = Kommentare bzw Verbesserung)



> Herzlich wilkommen auf meiner ich denke ihr seid ein Team |kopfkrat Hompage
> 
> Hier findet ihr alles über das Angel am Rhein und See.
> Ihr könnt hier sehr viele hifreiche Tipps von mir bekommen und etwas über meine "Angelwelt" erfahren.
> ...



Das denke ich reicht erstmal und zeigt dir schon, worauf du besonders achten solltest (Groß-Kleinschreibung).
Auch der letzte Satz holt das nicht mehr raus  Achte lieber auf die Rechtschreibung etc, dann sind Texte besser zu lesen und fesseln die Besucher mehr  Nur so als kleiner Tipp.

Aber sonst (und besonders auf Grund deines jungen Alters) eine sehr gelungene Seite, Glückwunsch!!!

|wavey:

PS: eine Frage noch:

wieso heißt die Seite "Stippexperten", euer Team jedoch "Night-hunter"???


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

harz 8chter wäre doch auch nett


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



weberei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> will dir mal ein kurzes Feedback zur Seite geben:
> 
> ...


Joo, dem schließe ich mich an, finde die Homepage auch ganz gut gelungen.



weberei schrieb:


> ...Will dir mal ein bischen unter die Arme greifen   (rot = Kommentare bzw Verbesserung)
> Das denke ich reicht erstmal und zeigt dir schon, worauf du besonders achten solltest (Groß-Kleinschreibung).
> Auch der letzte Satz holt das nicht mehr raus  Achte lieber auf die Rechtschreibung etc, dann sind Texte besser zu lesen und fesseln die Besucher mehr  Nur so als kleiner Tipp....


Warum hast du nicht gleich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht, du hast ja die Hälfte der Fehler vergessen oder übersehen?#c



weberei schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Herzlich Willkommen auf meiner "ich denke ihr seid ein Team"- Homepage
> 
> Hier findet ihr alles über das Angel am Rhein und See.
> ...


----------



## chivas (14. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

das wollte ich auch schon bemängeln, war aber zu faul xd

im vorletzten satz fehlt noch nen komma^^

aber die gesamte seite ist leider orthographisch eher kreativ gehalten - ich achte (leider) sehr penibel auf sowas und nehme geschreibsel auf dem nivau nicht wirklich ernst 

als etwas bissigen vorschlag hätte ich dann auch noch einen:

angeln-statt-schule-team (bitte nicht haun^^)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



chivas schrieb:


> das wollte ich auch schon bemängeln, war aber zu faul xd
> 
> im vorletzten satz fehlt noch nen komma^^....


Stimmt, hab's gleich mal korrigiert.



chivas schrieb:


> ...als etwas bissigen vorschlag hätte ich dann auch noch einen:
> 
> angeln-statt-schule-team (bitte nicht haun^^)



Autsch, der Tipp ist ein Tiefschlag, aber genial!


----------



## Freelander (14. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



Janbr schrieb:


> zu peace hunter faellt mir nur ein:
> 
> Fight for peace is like fucking for virginity ;-)
> 
> ...


 
ich schmeiß mich wech.wie geil ist das hier bitte sehr?


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

scheiß auf die pisa studie wäre auch noch zu haben


----------



## tchuppa (15. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Finde eure/deine Seite auch schon recht ansprechen. Wie schon gesagt, sollten die Themen besser geordnet sein und die Rechtschreibfehler, ebenso wie die Groß-/Kleinschreibung eingehalten werden. 

Finde die Idee, eines Themas zum Lachen nicht schlecht. Witze oder lustige Videos schmücken so einige Seite. Doch wie wäre es mit lustigen Angelvideos oder ähnlichem ? Meiner Meinung nach sind Videos wie die Rakete im Hinterteil oder anderes makaberes Zeugs (nicht das ich darüber nicht gelacht habe |rolleyes) für diese Seite eher unpassend. 

Einen Namensvorschlag habe ich leider nicht für dich, da fehlt mir um diese Uhrzeit eben die Kreativität .

Am Besten setzt ihr euch noch einmal zusammen und findet etwas, was Zielfisch, Wohnort, Gewässername oder andere Gemeinsamkeiten beinhaltet.

Aber bevor ich hier iwelchen sinnfreien Müll poste, so wie einige der reifen Mitglieder hier, lasse ich es lieber sein.
Zu diesem Aspekt, RONIN super Beitrag, stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Unbegreiflich warum man hier den Wunsch des Jugendlichen nach einem Team/Teamname in Frage stellen sollte ? Der Thread heißt nämlich nicht 'Sollte ich mit meinen Freunden ein Team gründen?', sondern 'Name für ein angeltteam?'.

Bis dann Daniel #h


----------



## MOORLA (15. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Nur nochmal so am Rande... die Hechtschonzeit ist MORGEN am 16.April erst vorbei... nicht schon am 15. April! (Zumindest bei uns in Hessen)


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



MOORLA schrieb:


> Nur nochmal so am Rande... die Hechtschonzeit ist MORGEN am 16.April erst vorbei... nicht schon am 15. April! (Zumindest bei uns in Hessen)


Jaaaa, ich freu mich schon auf morgen, hoffentlich knallt was rein! #h


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*

Ohh Ohh Ohh ... @TE, ich würde mir nen eigenes Logo suchen, und das schnellstens. Wie man nämlich beim Original KLICK KLACK sehen kann, ist es  " ® " also nen eingetragenes Markenzeichen/Warenzeichen. 
Ist nur nen Tip. Kann ja auch sein das Du dafür die Erlaubnis bei Max Nollert eingeholt hast.


----------



## weberei (15. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Warum hast du nicht gleich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht, du hast ja die Hälfte der Fehler vergessen oder übersehen?#c




Oha, sorry, die habe ich echt übersehen #d
|peinlich, "beschwere" mich darüber, dass der TE es nicht beachtet und selbst finde ich nur die Hälfte :c
Naja waren halt so viele Sachen, da konnte man nicht alles finden 

Aber im Grunde genommen hat das ja auch schon gereicht und ich denke mal, der TE weiß nun, dass er etwas besser drauf achten muss.


----------



## Losthighway (15. April 2010)

*AW: Name für ein angeltteam?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ohh Ohh Ohh ... @TE, ich würde mir nen eigenes Logo suchen, und das schnellstens. Wie man nämlich beim Original KLICK KLACK sehen kann, ist es  " ® " also nen eingetragenes Markenzeichen/Warenzeichen.
> Ist nur nen Tip. Kann ja auch sein das Du dafür die Erlaubnis bei Max Nollert eingeholt hast.



Jepp ganz schnell wegmachen, kann teuer werden sowas du verstößt nicht nur gegen das Markenzeichen sondern auch gegen das Copyright .
Achja und wenn du dir ein Logo basten willst schau mal hier: www.gimp.org
oder lad dir die 30 Tage Testversion vom Illustrator, da kannst du es dann gleich als Vektorgrafik zeichnen und später lässt es sich dann wunderbar in jeder Größe verlustfrei benutzen.
Noch ne Variante: http://vectormagic.com/home
Paint benutzen geht garnicht...:c


----------

